# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Скоро Пасха

## Tata4ka

Пригодится  вкусный рецепт  - тесто для кулича пасхального.
Кулич царский

Царский кулич – это богатая сдоба, а в начинке – сладкие цукаты и непременно миндаль. О всяких диетах в Пасху можно забыть и при приготовлении кулича не экономить на яйцах, сливках и масле.
Продукты 
Сливки - 550 г
Дрожжи живые прессованные - 50 г
или сухие дрожжи - 17 г
Мука пшеничная - 1,2 кг
Масло сливочное - 200 г
Сахар - 200 г
Кардамон - 10 зернышек
Желтки - 15 шт.
Орех мускатный целый - 1 шт.
или орех мускатный молотый - 1 ч.л.
Миндаль - 50 г
Цукаты - 100 г
Изюм - 100 г
Панировочные сухари для обсыпки формы - 2 ст.л.

Для кулича царского необходимы:
- сливки любой жирности,
- живые прессованные дрожжи,
- мука пшеничная,
- масло сливочное,
- сахар,
- кардамон,
- яйца (нам понадобятся только желтки),
- орех мускатный целый или молотый из пакетика,
- миндаль, любые цукаты, изюм.
- панировочные сухари для обсыпки формы. 
- кроме того - формы для выпечки, пекарская бумага или фольга.
Разогревают в сотейнике 250 г сливок. Посуду следует ставить на самый маленький огонь, чтобы сливки только немного подогрелись. Температуры 35 градусов вполне достаточно (немного теплее, чем температура руки), более высокие температуры могут подавить в дальнейшем активность дрожжей.
Пока греются сливки, отмеряют 400 г муки. Если нет кухонных весов, берите 2,5 стакана муки. Стакан должен быть объемом 250 мл.
Далее дрожжи (50 г) разводят в стакане разогретых сливок.
Ставят из них густую опару на 400 г пшеничной муки. Желательно брать большую емкость для опары, чтобы в ней же и продолжить замес теста. Перемешивают дрожжевую смесь и ставят ее в теплое место без сквозняка на 30-40 минут. Можно поставить тесто на расстойку в духовке, для этого ее нужно разогреть до 35 градусов. Можно также поставить емкость с опарой рядом с плитой, а на плиту, на средний огонь, поставить греться кастрюлю с водой. Если у вас на кухне тепло, будет достаточно просто оставить опару на столе.
Пока поднимается опара, подготавливают остальные ингредиенты. 
Моют под теплой проточной водой яйца (чтобы ничего со скорлупы не попало в тесто при разбивании яйца и отделении желтка).
Отделяют желтки от белков. Один из способов: в глубокую тарелку разбивают аккуратно яйцо, чтобы не повредить желток, затем желток вынимают пальцами и перекладывают в отдельную миску. 
Другой способ: разбивают яйцо на 2 части, не повреждая желток, не торопясь перекладывают яйцо из одной скорлупы в другую, пока белок не стечет в миску, а желток останется в скорлупе.
Сливочное масло перекладывают в сотейник и растапливают его, не доводя до кипения. Снимают с огня. Дают остыть 2-3 минуты.
Добавляют желтки в масло.
Затем добавляют сахар и растирают смесь до небольшого увеличения в объеме. Можно растирать вилкой или венчиком, можно использовать миксер, взбивая смесь в течении 3-х минут.
Подготавливают пряности и цукаты.
Кипятят стакан воды. Заливают им изюм. Оставляют на 5 минут.
Пока изюм «распаривается», мелко нарезают цукаты.
Откидывают на дуршлаг изюм, дают высохнуть ему на полотенце.
Берут 10 коробочек кардамона и раскрывают их, вынимая зернышки. Выкладывают зерна на доску и раскатывают скалкой. Если есть ступка, можно истолочь зерна в ней.
1 мускатный орех трут на мелкой терке, толкут для большего измельчения. Если ореха нет в целом виде, можно использовать 1 ч.л. молотого мускатного ореха.
Отмеряют 50 г шинкованного миндаля. 
Или берут 40-45 орешков сушеного миндаля и очищают его от кожуры (ее попадание в тесто может испортить цвет выпечки).
Когда опара поднимется, вводят в нее растертые со сливочным маслом и сахарным песком яичные желтки (масла и сахара по 200 г, 15 желтков), добавляют еще 800 г муки, два небольших стакана сливок (300 г), толченый кардамон (10 зерен), 1 толченый мускатный орех, шинкованный миндаль (50 г), по 100 г мелко нарезанных цукатов и подготовленного изюма.
Тщательно и долго замешивают тесто для придания пористости и пышности будущим куличам. Вначале замес можно делать лопаткой, как только вся мука разойдется, можно перейти на ручное вымешивание теста. 
Посыпают стол мукой и выкладывают тесто. Вымешивают примерно 15-20 минут двумя руками, складывая края теста к середине и с силой сминая их. Первые несколько минут тесто будет сильно липнуть к рукам, этого можно избежать, смазывая руки растительным маслом. 1 ст. ложки масла для всего процесса вымешивания должно быть достаточно.
Хорошо выбивают тесто и оставляют подниматься на полтора-два часа. Выбивать тесто нужно, чтобы удалить лишний углекислый газ. Для этого несколько раз приподнимают его и бросают на чистую разделочную доску. Для дальнейшей расстойки на указанное время тесто снова ставят в теплое место, накрыв пленкой, чтобы на поверхности не образовалась корочка.
Потом снова вымешивают тесто (примерно 5 минут).
Если пекут 1 большой кулич, в качестве большой формы подойдет любая высокая кастрюля с железными, а не пластиковыми ручками. Можно обмазать маслом только стенки формы, а на дно формы положить кружок пергаментной бумаги, чтобы легче было вынимать готовый кулич. Однако куличи из такого сдобного теста лучше выпекать в небольших формах.
Тесто кладут в смазанную растительным маслом и обсыпанную толчеными сухарями высокую форму.
Форму (любого размера) наполняют только до половины, дают тесту снова подняться до 3/4 высоты формы (тесто поднимется приблизительно в течение 15-20 минут). Чем меньше теста в форме, тем пышнее получится выпеченный кулич.
В это время разогревают духовку до 160 градусов. Когда она уже разогреется, для избежания пересушенности выпечки на дно духовки ставят емкость с горячей кипяченой водой.
Ждут, пока тесто в формах достаточно поднимется, и ставят куличи в духовку с несильным жаром. Температура 160-170 градусов должна быть первые 15 минут. В это время духовку открывать нельзя, во избежание опадения поднимающегося теста. Затем нагрев духовки увеличивают до 190 градусов. Верхушки куличей закрывают либо фольгой, либо пекарской бумагой. 
Общее время выпечки зависит от размера кулича. Если берут 1 большую форму, то такой, еще не испечённый, кулич по весу составит примерно 1,5 кг – его выпекают 1 час. Если приготовленное тесто разделили на 2 кулича, их выпекают 45 минут. Если используют  маленькие размеры форм, то выпекают 30 минут.  
Готовность проверяется зубочисткой или любой другой деревянной лучинкой – она должна выходить из кулича сухой.
Готовый кулич вынимают из духовки, кладут на бок и оставляют в таком положении, пока дно не остынет (3-4 минуты). Затем вынимают царские куличи из формы и оставляют «вниз головой» для дальнейшего остывания.  Главное, не оставлять кулич остывать в форме. В этом случае испаряющаяся влага может испортить внешний вид готового кулича.
Благодаря сдобе куличи царские достаточно долго не черствеют. После полного остывания их можно обернуть в полотенце и оставить в хлебнице или в кастрюле.
Царский кулич готов. 
Приятного аппетита!

----------


## Tata4ka

Очень  вкусный  рецепт тесто.
Дрожжевое тесто "Минутка"

Бывает, нет времени для приготовления дрожжевого теста, которое необходимо "поднимать" не один раз. Данный рецепт-выручалочка вполне может сэкономить ваше время, так как дрожжевое тесто готовится моментально и не требует расстойки. Выпечка получается мягкой и нежной, будь то пирожки, пироги или булочки.
Продукты 
Мука - 450 г
Молоко - 200 мл
Масло сливочное - 180 г
Дрожжи сухие - 10 г
Сахар - 1 ст. л.
Соль - 1 ч. л.

Как приготовить дрожжевое тесто "Минутка":

На самом деле все очень просто, главное - выбирать проверенные дрожжи и помнить, что все продукты должны быть теплыми. 
Смешиваем дрожжи, сахар, соль и молоко.
Вливаем растопленное сливочное масло.
Начинаем просеивать муку и замешивать тесто.
В итоге получаем мягкое, теплое и не липкое дрожжевое тесто.
Можно сразу делить тесто на части и формовать изделия. А хотите, оставьте дрожжевое тесто на минут 5 и потом приступайте. 
Самое главное, что готовая выпечка из этого теста остается вкусной и мягкой даже когда остынет! Изделия не черствеют и остаются нежными. 
Советую приготовить и убедиться!

----------


## VictorSuimb

Всех поздравляю с Великим праздником Пасхи
Я привожу стихотворение, некогда написанное мной в отчаянии.
Оно в процессе сочинения перешло в благодарность Богам.
Лично у меня оно всегда вызывает чувство умиротворения и любви. Помещаю его здесь для вас, друзья мои. Может быть оно кому- то поможет. А может и нет. 

Движенье, тяжесть, боль разлуки,
Приветствие и скука-
Все прожито уже,
И в ожидание летит души моя.

Совсем забыть все невозможно.
Есть вещи те, что так прекрасны были,
И память не пускает их.
Твои усилья бесполезны

Как Мир Земной далек и интересен.
Опасно было сделать шаг однажды-
Набраться смелости- подняться вверх.

Теперь, пытаясь сделать ровной линию,
Не  удаленной от того и от другого,
Пока лишь скачешь ты,
Пытаясь задержаться и остаться где- то.

Будь Сила, Воля впереди
Держи меня посередине,
Не дай же разорваться на пути
От одного к другому.

Прошу уравновесить жизнь мою
Прошу прощенья и пощады.
И испытания прошу,
В них боль отрады.

Спасибо Вам Благодарю
За превосходное начало
За жизнь, за сон, за смерть мою,
За ВСЕ что непонятным ныне стало.

Но знаю, что прозрение придет,
И в один миг однажды,
На перепутие миров
Я не останусь дважды.

----------


## Olgalew

Доброго времени суток, Феечки 
Скоро Пасха. Очень бы хотелось порадовать себя и свою семью вкусными куличами Поделитесь, пожалуйста, рецептиками в этой темке. 

 
Всем спасибо!

----------

